# Dawes Haymaker 1500 vs 1200



## tooquick (Mar 30, 2011)

I am looking at bikes on bikesdirect.com I like the dawes because the ride height is the lowest I have found and I am short so want a lower bike. My question what do you guys recommend the dawes 1200
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/dawes/hay1200xi.htm

is 50 bucks cheaper than the 1500
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/dawes/hay1500xi.htm

I want to know if it is worth spending the extra 50 bucks I see the components are a little different, i am guessing the 1500 are better, but how much better? I plan on doing mountain biking going about 10 miles rides and also doing hills. I have also been looking at this GT Chucker 2.0
http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Catalo...tBy=Dollar+Rank//1&cn1=&searchTerm=gt+chucker

after tax and shipping this one is about 480, so about 50 bucks more than the 1500. From what I have read though the chucker might not be good for mountain biking since it is made more for doing tricks. Any suggestions/recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Or if you have found another good price on a bike let me know. I am 5'1" and want to get a 13" bike.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

With BD the more you spend the better the bike, the forks/shifters are better on the 1500, buy the best bike you can afford, upgrading is expensive, have you tried your Local Bike Shop, they may have a year old bike in your size that you could try before you buy, and it may be in price range. Good Luck


----------



## tooquick (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for the response manabiker. So do you think the extra $50 will pay off? I figure the more you spend the better you will get, but how much better do you think these components really are? I weigh 135 so i shouldn't put as much strain on it than the average person. Also did people check out the chucker? Does that look like a good buy or are the dawes bikes just as god since I will be doing mostly mountain and street biking and not jumps and trial runs. Thanks guys


----------



## GotoDengo (Aug 6, 2010)

The upgrade from Suntour XCT to Dart 2 is worth the $50 upgrade. You're upgrading from the bottom of the line of the low-end fork to... a better fork. Shifters and rear der. also better. Those will be the most noticeable differences if you rode them both. 

If you're going to upgrade anything (don't do too much on that bike) you probably want to get better brakes, or else get used to them squealing like pigs and adjusting them constantly . 

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## BigRuckus (Jun 5, 2010)

How much do you plan to ride the bike? If you are going to ride it 5 or 6 times a year, stay with an in expensive bike. No sense shelling out if the bike is just going to hang on the garage wall. If you are going to ride every week all season long, spend until it hurts. You will be kicking yourself later for not springing for the better bike. Trust me.

When I was testing the waters, I bought the Dawes 1500. It was their least expensive MTB at the time. But I wanted cheap knowing that if I really got into it, I would want to upgrade and wouldn’t want to spend big twice. Glad I did. I ended riding that bike 3-4 times a week all season long. Next season, I bought a new bike and then put slicks on the 1500 to make it my road bike.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

The 1500 is worth the extra $50.

No on the Chucker unless you are going to be doing big jumps/urban style tricks. The Dawes is more of a cross country/trail type of bike that will work well for you.


----------



## tooquick (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks guys, I will probably go mountain biking once a week or so, and riding on the streets a few times a week. I only weigh 135, so I am hoping this will help keep the bike and parts going longer.


----------

